# Cheap house



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We haven't done this for years, but we used to keep our eyes open for interesting properties and if it looked empty we'd stop and have a nosy, anyhoo today we drove past this and we stopped and walked down the drive, loads of potential, we walked around the back and the door was open, I said to Liz I can hear a radio inside, anyway, this bloke came out I think Liz might need a new nappy.

Wish I had the money as despite the work it'd be a great place to live.

https://www.dacres.co.uk/properties/14082247/sales


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Grade Two would put me off even if I had a spare £625,000.

Where do you get the 'cheap' from Kev?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

500k would sort it all out and you'd have property worth 2m plus seemples.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The barns have planning permission for two five bedroom dwellings Ray. That would bump up the price considerably. It would also put me off unless it was just an investment. I would not want to buy a house in that location and then have two lots of neighbours.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Plus Pat but the time it was all done and sold and the loans paid off I would be a rich and exhausted 90 year old with 30/- to spend.
I have decided that a peaceful life now getting by on what we have watching the ants nest scurrying about making money on more money. 
Never could see why the millionaire risked it all to make the next million. What happened to contentment?

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"I have decided that a peaceful life now getting by on what we have watching the ants nest scurrying about making money on more money. 
Never could see why the millionaire risked it all to make the next million. *What happened to contentment?"*

I totally agree with you Ray, I made mine before I was 60 and from there on what I had was for our enjoyment. My excitement now comes every month when we eagerly await our envelopes from ERNIE with the news that we have won £25 or whatever. For a bit of fun I bought maximum bonds for each of us and the excitement of winning a few quid has to be seen to be believed.

Unfortunately our motorhoming days came to an abrupt end in 2016 when my wife developed heart, eye and knee problems at the same time, despite having travelled the world, travelling in our Hymer was our greatest pleasure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Drew, not good when our partners start to suffer.

As for the farm, neighbours are a good thing, especially when you get to pick them, I would (with the means) just develope the first property, move in then do the others, I would get immense pleasure watching and having a bit of good old banter with the workers on site.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have, in a tortuous kind of way, enjoyed our self build. As you say Kev the banter with the workers is great. It has stretched the mind to get into the world of quotations and estimates and lead times etc. Chris has enjoyed the outdoor side of things where he gets to drive the odd digger or dumper etc.
If we could have predicted what is happening now we probably would have sold the house first so that we are not doing it now.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> What happened to contentment?
> 
> Ray.


I'm just having a wee giggle to myself Ray after you being accused on another thread of being a glass half empty type of chap!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's because he's a pisshead Jean and has drunk it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm now off to get some liquid refreshments with about 20 others.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You must slosh when you walk, wish I had your bladder though mate.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems 'cheap' houses are all the rage.........................

https://www.connexionfrance.com/Pra...il&utm_term=0_9b5fbe85b4-50641fe2df-357773366

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> What happened to contentment?
> 
> Ray.


Yep.

I stopped climbing the greasy pole at 40 and retrained to be a teacher. Very fulfilling and allowed me to work closer to home (for 9 years only a 1 mile commute!)....and with much less hours too.

Then retired at 50. We have downsized twice and invested the money which we haven't touched yet. Plenty of scope for future MH upgrades when we change it (every 4-5 years or so).

Quality time spent together is priceless especially when living under the shadow of illness.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our recent news had put things in perspective too. After being messed around by a "very keen" buyer who could, apparently, move immediately we are putting the house back on the market.

My friend, who has lived in France for many years, could not sell her beautiful property near Le Mans but now has suddenly sold it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat, friends whose hose had been on the market seven years and was shown and promoted on Channel4 finally sold this year. Others whose houses have been for sale for three or four years are all sold now. It's the clamour to get out of cities and gain some space in the country.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Yep.
> 
> I stopped climbing the greasy pole at 40 and retrained to be a teacher. Very fulfilling and allowed me to work closer to home (for 9 years only a 1 mile commute!)....and with much less hours too.
> 
> ...


Well done you, and the advantage to that is you made space for others to earn a living.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes Pat, friends whose *hose* had been on the market seven years and was shown and promoted on Channel4 finally sold this year. Others whose houses have been for sale for three or four years are all sold now. It's the clamour to get out of cities and gain some space in the country.
> 
> Ray.


I had a *hose* on eBay, ended up binning it.


----------

